# Additions To The Moderating Team



## PDX_Doug

I would like to take this opportunity to welcome Dawn (skippershe) and Nick (Reverie) to the Outbackers.com Moderating Team.

Our current Mod Squad has been doing a great job, and will be staying on board in force. I thank each and every one of them for the enthusiastic but sometimes thankless job they do to help keep Outbackers the friendliest place on the internet. These guys really are the best!

In examining the strengths of the team from different perspectives though, it became clear that while the general membership is very well represented in the Northeast and Northwest, there was a decided lack of regional representation in the southern half of the country. It's not hard to see in our society that there are regional differences in peoples approaches to life and sensibilities. For some to not have the same 'voice' that other regions of the country enjoy, there is the potential for a less than balanced environment within the community.

As, in addition to the day to day moderating of the forum, I often rely on the Moderators for opinions and wisdom in guiding the policies and directions of the forum, it is my belief that both Dawn and Nick will be able to do a great job at representing their respective constituencies. Additionally, both are well known personally within their regions, and I believe this 'connection' will help to build a stronger bond throughout the community. Both have been enthusiastic and active members of Outbackers for a long time now, and will bring a fair and balanced approach to their responsibilities. And, I'm sure, will do so with integrity and humor.

So Nick... Dawn... Welcome to the team! I feel honored that you have agreed to step up to the plate, and look forward to working with both of you in the future. Outbackers.com will be a better place for your involvement.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood

Once again, Doug has made 2 excellent choices and has spoken very true words !!!!

*CONGRATULATIONS to you both!!!*


----------



## 'Ohana

Congrats to Dawn & Nick









Also a big thank you to Doug and the other members of the mod. squad for their part in helping to make Outbackers.com IMO the best place on the net








Ed


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too

*GREAT CHOICES DOUG!







*


----------



## N7OQ

Way to go and Congratulation's to Both of you I know you will do a great job. Sorry I had to turn down the offer but just had to many things going here
 








Any way finally got some representation on the left coast HooHoo!


----------



## hyewalt34

A big thanks to all of you!























Walter


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Hummmm..... I always thought of them as moderators anyway. Just without the official blessing!
Congratulations Dawn and Nick. We'll call you two "The Captain and Tennelle"!


----------



## mountainlady56

Congratulations to Nick and Dawn on becoming moderators. I don't know Dawn, in person, but rest-assured you made an excellent choice with Nick (Reverie). I'm sure they'll both do you proud, and I'm glad that you decided to equally represent the different areas of the US.
Darlene


----------



## Airboss

Great job, Nick & Dawn!!!







I can't imagine anyone finer to rap my knuckles once in a while!


----------



## NDJollyMon

Welcome aboard!

...now get to work...probies!


----------



## Sayonara

*CONGRATS !!!! *


----------



## RizFam

I know the two of you will bring AMAZING things to the table.








You've both have had my respect for a very long time as I'm sure the entire community.
Doug excellent reasons and an excellent choice!









Best orf Luck!
Tami


----------



## BigBadBrain

Congrats! Wait until you see the retirement plan. As a former Moderator I now get to relax in the shade of gently swaying palm trees with a little umbrella drink and watch scantily dressed swimmers frolicking in the surf. And then I open my eyes and read a few more posts. It's really great!


----------



## Y-Guy

BigBadBrain said:


> Congrats! Wait until you see the retirement plan. As a former Moderator I now get to relax in the shade of gently swaying palm trees with a little umbrella drink and watch scantily dressed swimmers frolicking in the surf.


Hey wait a minute I didn't get one of those umbrellas in my drink! Rip off I tell you. Oh wait I forgot I took it out, it was tickling my nose.

Congrats folks and keep up the good work!


----------



## BigBadBrain

Y-Guy said:


> Hey wait a minute I didn't get one of those umbrellas in my drink! Rip off I tell you. Oh wait I forgot I took it out, it was tickling my nose.


Steve, as the first inductee to the Moderators Hall of Fame you really shouldn't complain. Us non-inductees can only imagine what the benefits are that go with that!


----------



## Colorado Campers

Congrats to both of you







, I always enjoy reading your inputs on our site.


----------



## Carey

Colorado Campers said:


> Congrats to both of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I always enjoy reading your inputs on our site.


X2 for me!

Carey


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

Congrats Skippershe and Reverie!!!

-CC


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Way to go you two. Congrats on the big promotion.


----------



## Thor

Congrats to both you
















Are you sure you know what you have signed for?
















I know both of you will work hard to keep this site the respectly friendly site that it is.

Thank-you to both

Thor


----------



## mswalt

Ah, the *Dawn* of a new day in the saga of Outbackers.com. And just in the *Nick* of time,I'd say.

Congrats to you both.

Mark


----------



## jitch388

Congrats Dawn and Nick. Dawn's already got me once (aka hitch) and I enjoyed the banter. As far as Nick.......SOUTHERN BORN AND SOUTHERN BRED! Here's to you big guy! (raises glass into the air)


----------



## vdub

> Congrats! Wait until you see the retirement plan. As a former Moderator I now get to relax in the shade of gently swaying palm trees with a little umbrella drink and watch scantily dressed swimmers frolicking in the surf. And then I open my eyes and read a few more posts. It's really great!


Ditto what BBB said.....

Who are the mods now? Is Pete the only original mod left?


----------



## skippershe

vdub said:


> Congrats! Wait until you see the retirement plan. As a former Moderator I now get to relax in the shade of gently swaying palm trees with a little umbrella drink and watch scantily dressed swimmers frolicking in the surf. And then I open my eyes and read a few more posts. It's really great!
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto what BBB said.....
> 
> Who are the mods now? Is Pete the only original mod left?
Click to expand...

Thanks vdub








To see a list of mods, click on Home, then click on Contact Staff under Site Navigation in the upper left hand corner.


----------



## Reverie

jitch388 said:


> Congrats Dawn and Nick. Dawn's already got me once (aka hitch) and I enjoyed the banter. As far as Nick.......SOUTHERN BORN AND SOUTHERN BRED! Here's to you big guy! (raises glass into the air)


Nick Smiles
Sounds of "Free Bird" waft through the air
He peels out in his Trans-Am, his tires spitting rocks.

Reverie


----------



## vdub

> Thanks vdub
> To see a list of mods, click on Home, then click on Contact Staff under Site Navigation in the upper left hand corner.


Poorly worded.... I was actually trying to think back of who the original mods were..... Believe it was vern38, NDjollymon, and camping479. Later as the forum grew, Y-guy and I were added (believe Nov04). I punched out when I went full-timing in Jun06 and Y-guy punched out about the same time. Then BBB and CamperAndy were added. I'm sure I'm forgetting someone. Don't recall what happened after that as I didn't have an internet connection for most of '06/'07.


----------



## vdub

Here's another interesting thing to look at. Do a sort on all members by member number. It's fun to see what happened during the first year of it's life.

Basically, the forum was kept alive by only a few members during the first year; vern38, NDjollymon, Thor, Y-guy, vdub, camping479, california jim, castle rock, aplvlykat, hatcity, summergames, jnk36jnk, campingnut, jimp200, hurricaneplumber, hootbob, j1mfrog, reverie, camper andy (actually louise joined first), oregoncamper, mswalt, and glennintexas.

The people above were the ones who were the only consistent posters during the first year. You'll probably recognize most of the names as they are still active members today. Most people joined, posted a few times and then either lurked or left. Many of them only made 4 or 5 posts, then were never heard from again. After struggling for a year, the forum began to gain some momentum.

I remember when the member count went over a thousand in Apr05. It was a big deal. After that, the forum grew fairly steadily and the thousand marks became less exciting. There are about 7,500 members now.

Interesting that many people still become members and then lurk or leave. There are only 65 members with over a 1,000 posts. And if you look at the number of people with over 500, it still only adds another 48. I have relatively few postings (~1,700) compared to others, but I still rank as the 33rd highest poster out of the 7,500 members.

If you look at the total members with over a hundred posts, it's about 360. So, if you have over a 100 posts, you are in a pretty small group.


----------



## wolfwood

Thanks for the history lesson, vdub!!! Great perspective!


----------



## vdub

Here's another interesting tidbit. Of the 7,500 members, 6,500 have less than 25 posts... I believe my cipher'n is correct. But that's only members. I have no idea what the lurker count might be, but it could be very high. I suspect Doug could drag out that info.

However, the fact remains that the ones who keep the forum alive are those who post the content and you have to be a member to do that. You can't read too much into the numbers, tho, since we are looking at total posts over an unknown amount of time. Just for fun, I took the top 40 posters and figured out the posts/month. Not sure what can be read into that since many posts are like "ditto", "x2", "hello", etc and don't really add much to content. But, still, it's interesting to look at.


----------



## wolfwood

Maybe I misread something here....but _these_ #s don't match the #s on the _Post Count by Member_ list


----------



## vdub

I'll bet I forgot to expand the columns when I sorted. Let me try again.


----------



## vdub

Didn't forget to expand, just forgot I was working with dates. Should be about right now... I think....
If you have looked at it before, you might have to do a refresh to see the new one.


----------



## skippershe

Hey vdub,

Thanks for confirming that I really need to get a life!


----------



## wolfwood

skippershe said:


> Hey vdub,
> 
> Thanks for confirming that I really need to get a life!


See, Dawn, _THAT_ was my 1st clue that there was something wrong.....vdub's prior list looked like you _might_ have a life...but, this one confirms my suspicions


----------



## Oregon_Camper

skippershe said:


> Hey vdub,
> 
> Thanks for confirming that I really need to get a life!


Yea...no kidding. I mean wow.. you really spend toooooooo much time here.









I'm glad I'm not that crazy and I get away from the computer.


----------



## GarethsDad

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hey vdub,
> 
> Thanks for confirming that I really need to get a life!


Yea...no kidding. I mean wow.. you really spend toooooooo much time here.









I'm glad I'm not that crazy and I get away from the computer.















[/quote]
That only when your forced to leave the country, again. James


----------



## wolfwood

Oregon_Camper said:


> Hey vdub,
> 
> Thanks for confirming that I really need to get a life!


Yea...no kidding. I mean wow.. you really spend toooooooo much time here.









I'm glad I'm not that crazy and I get away from the computer.















[/quote]
...and, what? Go to another computer?

I feel for you, Jim. Really


----------



## Paul and Amy

vdub said:


> Here's another interesting tidbit. Of the 7,500 members, 6,500 have less than 25 posts... I believe my cipher'n is correct. But that's only members. I have no idea what the lurker count might be, but it could be very high. I suspect Doug could drag out that info.
> 
> However, the fact remains that the ones who keep the forum alive are those who post the content and you have to be a member to do that. You can't read too much into the numbers, tho, since we are looking at total posts over an unknown amount of time. Just for fun, I took the top 40 posters and figured out the posts/month. Not sure what can be read into that since many posts are like "ditto", "x2", "hello", etc and don't really add much to content. But, still, it's interesting to look at.


You know what would be another good tidbit to explore for kicks and interest.....how many of those members names/posts you mentioned were done when Vern had Outbackers and then when PDX took over Outbackers to get the total count; that is a lot of people to have less then 25 posts; higher then what I thought. Thanks for sharing that chart, it was interesting.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

wolfwood said:


> ...and, what? Go to another computer?
> 
> I feel for you, Jim. Really


Of the 9 in my house, i only post from one. Then when I travel, I use the company laptop.

....BTW, I'm in Chicago now...LA on Friday....New Jersey on Monday. Easy trips...no international travel!!!


----------

